# Hornhechte wo?



## Mr_Woobler (14. Mai 2002)

Hallo Leute,

bin gestern auf der Müritz gewesen, zwei ( 60 u. 70 cm) Hechte auf Wobbler und einen Sonnenbrand. 
Bei meinem täglichem Blick aufs Board sind mir die vielen guten Berichte bzgl. der Hornhechte zu Kopf gestiegen. Ich habe Hornhechte noch nie gezielt beangelt, dass soll sich jetzt ändern.

Meine Frage an die Hornhecht-Profis.
Ich komme aus der Nähe von Hamburg, wo muss ich wann hinfahren um ohne Boot, ggf. mit Wathose gezielt auf Hornhecht zu angeln.

Vielen Dank.

Gruß, Mr.Woobler


----------



## Andreas Michael (14. Mai 2002)

@ Woobler mit der Wathose und dann nach Heiligenhafen an der Steilküste bin selbst dort immer, musst nur aufpassen wenn du bei der Steilküste ins wasser gehst, die Glitschigen Steine und die Löcher nicht das du Baden gehst wie ich letztes jahr    aber dort habe ich gute Erfahrung gemacht was die hornis betrifft.

Ich selbst mache mir immer ein Spass daraus und nehme eine Fliegenrute mit 0,08 geflochtene Schnur auf einer kleinen spinrolle und einen kleinen spinner wo ich den drilling abgemacht habe und durch an einer 2 cm monoschnur und einzelhaken ersetzt habe macht viel spass in der Rute und ist auch sehr fängig.

In diesem sinne viel Petri Heil

mfg

Andreas :a


----------



## Mac Gill (14. Mai 2002)

Hallo,
ich stelle den Hornis regelmäßig Ende Mai an der NL-Nordseeküste nach. (Sogar mit regelmäßigem Erfolg)

Ich nutze auch eine denkbar einfache Montage.
Meeresschwimmer (halb Rot / halb Klar / Vorgelbleit) + 1.5 m Vorfach + SEHR spitzer Haken und Fischfetzen. Diesen schneide ich immer rechteckig zu (ca.0.8x2cm).

Wenn der Hornhecht da ist (Angelladen hat Schild im Fenster: &quot;Geep an de Kust&quot, dann fange ich auch!

Gruß
-hg


----------



## Babydorsch (14. Mai 2002)

Ich würde es mal in Wallnau (Fehmarn) mit Fischfetzen probieren.


----------



## Maddin (14. Mai 2002)

@Mr. Wobbler
Im Grunde genommen ist es fast egal, welchen Strand du ansteuerst. Wenn die Hornhechte richtig da sind, dann sind sie fast überall gut zu fangen. Deswegen sage ich dir auch nicht &quot;an den und den Strand musst du fahren&quot;. Am Donnerstag war ich in Dazendorf mit dem Belly: Da haben welche Hornhechte gefangen. Danach habe ich mir, wegen dem starken Wind, die Westküste von Fehmarn angeguckt. Von Wallnau bis Westermarkelsdorf wurden Hornhechte gefangen. Also.....Hauptsache du fährst nicht an einen Strand, wo nur Sand im Wasser ist. Auch Hornis lieben Krautfelder  !


----------



## Bonifaz (14. Mai 2002)

Hallo Mr. wobbler

Wie maddin schon sagte gehts fast überall mit hornfisch. War am WE mit ein paar Freunden in Bojendorf (fehmarn) und haben relativ gut gefangen.
Ansonsten musst du dahin, wo es für dich am kürzesten ist zum Fisch ! :g


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. Mai 2002)

Hallo Mr. Wobbler,
ich war die letzten beiden Abende (18.00 - 20.00h)in Sierksdorf, unterhalb des Hansa - Parks.

Da gehts ab, egal bei welchem Wind nur nicht stärker als 4 WS.
... und Platz ist da auch genug.

Versuch dein Glück


&quot;Tight lines&quot;

Stephan
:g


----------



## hecht24 (19. Mai 2002)

:q jo immer her mit den infos?
 :q


----------



## Maddin (19. Mai 2002)

@Hecht+Lenga
wie schon geschrieben: Wenn der Hornhecht da ist, dann fängt man ihn fast überall. Wenn ihr im Raum Kieler Förde seid, dann habt ihr genügend Strände zur Auswahl. Ich kenne da in der Nähe den Schönfelder Strand und Hohenfelde/Hubertsberg, da ist es auch für Meerforelle interessant...denke mal das ihr da zu 99% auch Chancen auf Hornhecht habt. Auf Meerforelle können die Frühaufsteher hoffen, wenn der Hornhecht noch schläft  
Viel Petri!


----------



## siegerlaender (19. Mai 2002)

Hab auf Fehmarn geangelt:
Am Freitag gut Hornhecht am Fehmarnsund, direkt an der Beelitzwerft.
Gestern und heute Hornhecht in Wallnau und Westermarkelsdorf. Aber tierisch viel los am Wasser!
...und eben gerade, ich trau meinen Augen nicht, Hornhechte am Binnensee in Heiligenhafen....Dinger gibts!


----------



## Andreas Michael (19. Mai 2002)

@ siegerländer 
Das ist doch bekannt das am Binnensee Hornis gefangen werden, die kannste am besten mit fischfetzen im durchlauf zum binnensee fangen.

Eigentlich sitzen doch immer welche da und angeln auf hornis


in diesem sinne viel petri heil

mfg

Andreas :a


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Mai 2002)

Moin!
Bei uns in Meschendorf sind die Hornis nun auch voll innne Gänge. Vom Boot haben wir reichlich und große Fische gefangen. Von Land ging gar nichts.


----------



## Klausi (20. Mai 2002)

War gestern am Rassower Strom , dort waren Hornhechte ohne Ende.  Es waren zwar jede Menge fehlbisse bei ,aber man hat trotzdem genug gefangen. Der Ausbeute ist momentan sehr groß.Auf der Rügendammbrücke habe ich auch eine Menge Leute gesehen,aber wie die Fangergebnisse waren weiß ich nicht.

Petri Heil

Klausi


----------

